# ok we are back on the comp end of things



## WalterSC (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok I said the heck with my shoulder I can still cook , below will be the first cook off for Team Squeel Appeal . Being on the sidelines was killin me, LOL We finally got a new heavier 10 ft x 20 ft pop up canopy with side walls, red canopy and the 22 1/2 in WSM to play with. So its a go.

http://www.blackcreekbluejeansandbbq.com


----------



## bbquzz (Jan 24, 2010)

It all sounds exciting and only 90 days away. Practice,  practice, practice


----------



## Shores (Jan 24, 2010)

Way to get back on the saddle again. Good luck to ya!


----------

